# Help choose burton boot:)



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Where can you get em for 50% off?

I was also thinking Imperial and Ion's. The other 3 would be too soft. 
But then again, the remaining season is short so by the time they pack out, the season will be over anyway.

If you plan on keeping them and want more stiffness, get the Imperial or Ion.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

A friend of mine has a snow store here in Portugal.

And any opinions between the imperial and the ion?

thanks


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Ok talked to my friend.

In number 10 there are:


Ion

GRAIL

HAIL

Imperial ( but i dont like the blue...)


Is hail a noodle? Is grail a good boot? at ion level?

i would prefer laces but i like the ion looks more

thanks


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

no ions left and the hail is too soft....

down to Imperial blue VS grail black.. opinions please


Will it be a grail for 2013?


----------

